

Evil.css: an evil stylesheet for injecting into unsuspecting users' webpages - tlrobinson
https://github.com/tlrobinson/evil.css

======
creativeembassy
I don't think a single rule in that stylesheet is IE compatible. If your goal
is to get people to switch back to that browser, then this would work
beautifully.

This is truly evil on multiple levels.

~~~
tlrobinson
Clearly IE is less evil than we thought :)

Seriously though, if you have evil IE-compatible rules I'll gladly add them.
It just wasn't worth my effort to boot a VM to test these in IE, or even look
up whether they were supported.

Some of these could be fun: [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms532847(v=vs.85).as...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/ms532847\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

------
issaco
* contemplates forking this into a version which specifically targets facebook *

Rotate the like buttons into FSF style like buttons

    
    
      .sp_cwqcqa {
         -webkit-transform: rotate(180deg) !important;
      }

~~~
tlrobinson
Nice one. Please do and I'll accept a pull request.

------
makethetick
"direction:rtl;" could be a nice addition if you pick the right location for
it.

------
seancron
Very nice...or should I say evil? The slowly fading text is a nice touch, and
the blurry text just makes it even more evil since it makes it that much
harder to read.

It reminds me of a quick script that I wrote to prank a friend. It makes
whatever webpage they're viewing <blink>, but only occasionally, and not all
elements on the page blink at the same rate.

It's a userscript so it works natively in Chrome or in Firefox with
Greasemonkey. If anyone is interested you can check it out at
<https://github.com/seancron/wtf.js>

------
soulclap
Finding ways to blow up things and especially your own code is an important
skill for every developer and designer. If I learned one thing in my first
serious programming job (where we couldn't just do a quick deploy on a central
server), it's that you should always try to come up with scenarios that will
make things break, both in the planning and in the testing phase.

I thought that's common sense, that's why I am not getting the hate. You can
learn a lot from projects like this, even if it's only the approach.

------
click170
Demos? Screenshots?

~~~
tlrobinson
Here's a bookmarklet to try it out on any site (paste into the URL bar, hit
enter):

    
    
        javascript:(function(d,l){l=d.createElement("link");l.rel="stylesheet";l.href="https://github.com/tlrobinson/evil.css/raw/master/evil.css";d.body.appendChild(l)})(document);

~~~
getsat
Two Chrome subprocesses jumped to 99.9% CPU usage after running that on this
page. Awesome. (Chrome 9.0.597.102 on OSX 10.6)

------
r00fus
I just find this CSS to be not evil enough, but don't have the time to make it
more malicious. Something more along the lines of upside-down-ternet would be
better... make it available but laughably unusable for your target
sites/audience.

------
tiddchristopher
I experience only minimal, practically unnoticeable, slowdown with the
stylesheet. (Firefox 4, Beta 12, badged as Iceweasel, on a Debian 64-bit
system.)

------
js4all
Funny, and it also demonstrates the risks of CSS injection far more effective
than a dull article.

------
snsr
Fantastic! Like a contemporary, portable version of jodi.org.

------
ck2
and April 1st is less than a month away...

------
bkaid
Nice. It makes the text on the page look like IE9 or a WPF app.

------
bleech
What's the point of this project? To prove that your coding skills are top or
to prove that you're some kind of an a-hole who gets a kick out of screwing
with people's stuff? Don't answer these questions: either way, you are a d-bag
(your avatar pic proves my point). BIG fat F to github for allowing projects
like these to be uploaded. BIG fat F to hacker news too: gotta have one more
hit, huh?. What a joke.

~~~
fletchowns
Oh calm down, it's just for fun.

 _evil.css is purely for entertainment purposes. I'm not responsible for
anything you do with evil.css, nor do I suggest doing any of the above
activities, especially hacking backbone routers._

Do they have a demo page? I wanna see it in action.

~~~
someone_here

        javascript:(function(d,l){l=d.createElement("link");l.rel="stylesheet";l.href="https://github.com/tlrobinson/evil.css/raw/master/evil.css";d.body.appendChild(l)})(document);

